# Whatever....



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Good morning....

Just sayin'


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL That is classic!! Love that expression


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Love it. My 13 year old looks JUST like that. HA!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

ha ha So funny...that's how I look every Monday morning:crazy:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Funny


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

When my son said, "You aren't my ONLY parent/legal guardian." He had that look. Yes he did say, "Slash." No, he wasn't being totally serious. I didn't have to hurt him. LOL!

That picture would make a great poster. Or a Christmas card for those who just aren't that into the holidays. Can you imagine getting a Christmas card that says, "WHATEVER"? Priceless.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> When my son said, "You aren't my ONLY parent/legal guardian." He had that look. Yes he did say, "Slash." No, he wasn't being totally serious. I didn't have to hurt him. LOL!
> 
> That picture would make a great poster. Or a Christmas card for those who just aren't that into the holidays. Can you imagine getting a Christmas card that says, "WHATEVER"? Priceless.


I also thought what a great christmas card!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You gotta tell me that is photoshopped


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha ha!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> You gotta tell me that is photoshopped


Are you asking me to kiss and tell ? <wink>


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That's hilarious. She's purdee even with a tude!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Are you asking me to kiss and tell ? <wink>


You must tell! Very good work if it is! I'm looking for the taletell lines of photoshop, must be?!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Real or not - put it on a Christmas card and mail it to me. It will make me laugh EVERY time I look at it. LOL!

Going to clear space on my refrigerator.


----------

